# Hard drive removal Vaio PCG-v505exp HELP!



## jcrsantiago (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am at my wits end. I have a Sony Vaio PCG-v505exp. The hard drive has failed and i want to remove it to put in a new one and perhaps recover the data from the drive IF possible.

The problem is that i can't find an installing guide for a hard drive on this model! Besides comments on ram it is like this is a ghost model. Someone please help me. I have about 80% of the case open but i can't figure out what the trick is to fully opening it. Ther is something in the front section that will not budget at all. 

-Counting on you guys!


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

You shouldn;t have to open the case to get too a hard drive. On the side there should be a cover that is attached with screws underneath. You undo the screws and then pull it out. That simple. Look on the side and fron for this and there you have it. Post back and I will try to find you a pic.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Go to this address: http://esupport.sony.com
Once there click on Manuels and Specs.
Type in your Sony Vaio PCG-v505exp
Your manual is downloadable as long as your running an updated Adobe Reader. 
Let us know...Jazz


----------



## jcrsantiago (Oct 11, 2007)

TO Jazz. That manual does not talk about how to remove a hard drive. Thanks though.

To Goldfish92

There is a flap that should open up to give access to the hard drive, but it will not open. it is like there is a screw on the inside keeping it from opening. I have the case about 95% open but there is a screw in the front of the case on the inside that stops me from opening it... This is madness who designs a case like this?!


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

Get a small flat head screwdriver and just prise it gently, it really should just pop open (The HDD draw). Also, are there no screws hidden under stkers or rubber feet holdin the HDD enclosure in place. But my addvice is just pry at it, it will be firm as the conncetions are holdin it in place. (This is for the HDD draw not the case)


----------



## jcrsantiago (Oct 11, 2007)

I dont know if i understand but here is the manual http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/23070/SONY_PCG-V505 (691L).html

on page 8 in the front left of the hatch and just below the left mouse button is what looks like a screw from deep inside. I just tried to force it but it's not popping

I have posted a preview picture so you can see at http://img478.imageshack.us/img478/4223/vaioscrewxe1.jpg


----------



## jcrsantiago (Oct 11, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the computer. It is of the top and bottom minus the LCD. There are no screws on the sides and the case is entirely open EXCEPT for the hidden screw next to the left mouse click on the inside.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and schematics on the sony. Hopefully you post the whole thing on the web for others to find. Your's will be the first. After the reviews I've read about the sony I don't see my ever purchasing or even wanting one. 
Happy you found your way. Let us know. Jazz


----------



## jcrsantiago (Oct 11, 2007)

I figured it out. Behind the purple sticker there is a hidden screw. Take that out and It will expose the HD.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Sony really wants all the extra warranty it can get doesn't it. You pull the sticker - they claim you've breached their contract and double the cost to fix it if you can't. Take a picture and post that as well so the next poor owner knows what to do. Big Help. Course you could shrink the pics down just a touch but great job. Jazz


----------

